# Facebook



## adobee (25 October 2007)

Now thats some serious money for a social site.. If only I had studied harded at school and hung with the nerds...



Microsoft will take a $US240 million ($267.66 million) stake in the wildly popular social-networking website Facebook as part of an expansion of the strategic alliance of the two firms, the companies said on Wednesday.

The deal to buy a 1.6 per cent stake values Facebook at $US15 billion ($16.8 billion).

Today's news comes less than four years after Mark Zuckerberg started the online social networking site in his Harvard University dorm room.

Besides validating Zuckerberg's decision to rebuff a $US1 billion takeover offer from Yahoo last year, Microsoft's money should be more than enough to pay for Facebook's ambitious expansion plans until the privately held company goes public.

Zuckerberg, 23, has indicated he would like to hold off on an initial public offering for at least two more years. In the meantime, Facebook hopes to become an advertising magnet by substantially increasing its current audience of nearly 50 million active users, who connect with friends on the site through messaging, photo-sharing and other tools.

The deal means Microsoft will become the exclusive third-party advertising partner for Facebook, and will begin to sell advertising for Facebook internationally in addition to the United States, the companies said.

"We are pleased to take our Microsoft partnership to the next level," said Owen Van Natta, vice-president of operations and chief revenue officer at Facebook.

"We think this expanded relationship will allow Facebook to continue to innovate and grow as a technology leader and major player in social computing, as well as bring relevant advertising to the more than 49 million active users of Facebook."

Reports said the deal came after fierce competition between Microsoft and Google.

The Facebook investment represents a coup for Microsoft because it provides the world's largest software maker with a toehold on one of the internet's hottest platforms and a potentially lucrative forum for selling online ads.

With the Facebook investment, Microsoft dealt a rare setback to Google, which had previously trumped its bitter rival in earlier bidding battles involving AOL and internet ad service DoubleClick.

Although News Corp's MySpace.com remains the largest social network, Facebook has been growing at a far more rapid clip during the past year.

Facebook attracted 30.6 million US visitors during September compared with 68.4 million at MySpace.

In September, Facebook was the 6th most visited property worldwide with 73.5 million unique visitors (aged 15 and over), and the 5th most highly trafficked property worldwide with 34.5 billion page views, according to  ratings agency comScore. 

The agency said Microsoft's social networking equivalent - called "Windows Live Spaces" - attracted an audience of 9.8 million.

AFP and AP


----------



## michael_selway (20 November 2007)

Is facebook down atm? Can anyone log in?

www.facebook.com

thx

MS


----------



## kgee (20 November 2007)

michael_selway said:


> Is facebook down atm? Can anyone log in?
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> ...




Mine seems to be working...


----------



## Sean K (5 April 2008)

Is facebook OK?

I've been VERY careful about who I allow to be a 'friend' on facebook, but are there other downfalls? Such as identity theft, etc, etc.... 



> *Jewish woman threatened through Facebook*
> 
> COUNTER-TERRORISM agents have launched an investigation into a multi-national terror threat made against an Australian using social networking website Facebook.
> 
> ...


----------



## marklar (5 April 2008)

kennas said:


> Is facebook OK?



It's ok provided you are careful with the information you disclose on there.  Some people end up putting up personal details that can be used to help someone impersonate them.  

Simple things like knowing the names of your family members, dates you were or are out of the country, schools you went to, where you work, little pieces of information that help someone construct a credible persona with your name. The Internet never forgets!

m.


----------



## reece55 (5 April 2008)

kennas said:


> Is facebook OK?
> 
> I've been VERY careful about who I allow to be a 'friend' on facebook, but are there other downfalls? Such as identity theft, etc, etc....




God, that sounds a bit serious..... I guess you can always turn your profile on to private and then ignore this kind of rubbish.... We have cyber terrorists now.

I suppose that identy theft could become an issue, but then if you make sure you have minimal personal information on your profile, this shouldn't be an issue....

Has any seen the interview with Zuckberg about the offer from Yahoo back a few years ago - the guy sounds like a 15 kid for god sakes and he is in control of a multiple billion dollar company!!!

Cheers


----------



## Smurf1976 (24 October 2008)

OK, Smurf's a bit behind the times with this one.  

Just been looking at this Facebook thingy and a couple of questions (since I've never used it). 1. Is there any way to know how many people, or who, looks at my page? Or does all that remain totally anonymous? 2. I get the impression that everyone does use their proper real name and not some other name?

Pardon the ignorance...


----------



## Sean K (24 October 2008)

Smurf1976 said:


> OK, Smurf's a bit behind the times with this one.
> 
> Just been looking at this Facebook thingy and a couple of questions (since I've never used it). 1. Is there any way to know how many people, or who, looks at my page? Or does all that remain totally anonymous? 2. I get the impression that everyone does use their proper real name and not some other name?
> 
> Pardon the ignorance...



Only people you accept as 'friends' can see your page. You can use any name you like. Smurf would be OK I think...If I do a serch on facebook for 'Smurf' your name will appear and your avatar/photo, but that's all I see. I can send a message to you to become my friend, and then you need to approve that so we can see each others pages. Hope that helps. kennas


----------



## theasxgorilla (24 October 2008)

Smurf1976 said:


> 2. I get the impression that everyone does use their proper real name and not some other name?




In Sweden where it's possible to find out anything about anybody pretty easily people put their email addresses, home addresses, and phone numbers in there.  It's identity theft ripe for the picking.


----------



## Sean K (24 October 2008)

theasxgorilla said:


> In Sweden where it's possible to find out anything about anybody pretty easily people put their email addresses, home addresses, and phone numbers in there.  It's identity theft ripe for the picking.



Even for people who aren't 'friends'...


----------



## theasxgorilla (24 October 2008)

kennas said:


> Even for people who aren't 'friends'...




Some people, yes, most no.  The problem is that people are so keen to show off how "social" they are that adding friends happens willy nilly.


----------



## Sean K (24 October 2008)

theasxgorilla said:


> Some people, yes, most no.  The problem is that people are so keen to show off how "social" they are that adding friends happens willy nilly.



A friend of mine hs over 300 friends on facebook, or something crazy. I don't even know that many people. Maybe it's a self esteem thing...


----------



## doctorj (24 October 2008)

kennas said:


> A friend of mine hs over 300 friends on facebook, or something crazy. I don't even know that many people. Maybe it's a self esteem thing...



253 here... How sad am I?


----------



## Sean K (24 October 2008)

doctorj said:


> 253 here... How sad am I?



 haha.

You must be a great person to have that many friends!!


----------



## doctorj (24 October 2008)

kennas said:


> haha.
> 
> You must be a great person to have that many friends!!



I just put out


----------



## prawn_86 (24 October 2008)

kennas said:


> haha.
> 
> You must be a great person to have that many friends!!




One of my good mates, who used to be the Pres when i was at college has about 700 friend on FB. Thing is he probably does know them all. He's the type of guy that knows everyone everywhere he goes. Good person to know, especially when it comes to skipping the lines in clubs


----------



## springhill (24 October 2008)

Smurf1976 said:


> OK, Smurf's a bit behind the times with this one.
> 
> Just been looking at this Facebook thingy and a couple of questions (since I've never used it). 1. Is there any way to know how many people, or who, looks at my page? Or does all that remain totally anonymous? 2. I get the impression that everyone does use their proper real name and not some other name?
> 
> Pardon the ignorance...




Hey Smurf. FB has several levels of security in regards to who can see ur profile. They range from everyone on FB to only people you have accepted/added as friends. So the onus is on YOU to set them in the way ur comfortable with.
There is a counter application you can add that tells u how many times ur profile has been looked at, not so sure about 1 that tells u who tho, i believe there isnt. Hope this helps mate!


----------



## Temjin (24 October 2008)

I never add those who I don't know them well enough as "friends". So it is definitely a self-esteem thing for people to add everyone they regarded as acquaintance or above.  

I'm already a social manic guy and I barely at 200. Have at least 2 x that for acquaintances but i would definitely not add them for privacy concerns. 

Plus why would anyone want to have their profile to be viewed by just anyone? That's just stupid.


----------



## Rockhoundnz (30 October 2008)

Facebook = organised time-wasting.


----------



## Rockhoundnz (30 October 2008)

= great invention! hehe


----------



## trinity (30 October 2008)

There are settings that you can set to make sure WHO can view your profile or pictures etc.  Make sure you SET them, otherwise, the default MAYBE is anyone/everyone can view your profile and pictures.


----------



## Rockhoundnz (30 October 2008)

trinity said:


> There are settings that you can set to make sure WHO can view your profile or pictures etc.  Make sure you SET them, otherwise, the default MAYBE is anyone/everyone can view your profile and pictures.




No, the default is set to protect you.


----------



## Rockhoundnz (30 October 2008)

Rockhoundnz said:


> No, the default is set to protect you.




He says, rushing to check his Facebook settings... lol


----------



## Rockhoundnz (30 October 2008)

Some of those guys that have designed add-ons for facebook have made a killing.


----------



## adobee (30 October 2008)

I have found it quite useful for checking out people we are interviewing for jobs ! I understand that the government and police use it for missing people, immigration and other useful purposes.. 

I think since its inception World Work Productivity has gone down about 20% !


----------



## nunthewiser (20 July 2009)

please excuse me if this sort of thread already been done .

i have just been shown how to use face book so its all new to me ..man! what a small world it is ....getting smaller by the minute ........ i just found a dude that i grew up with in another country and contacted him and seems he now lives in oz! Perth to be precise ,,,,, the dudes driving up tomorrow to Geraldton for a beer or 12 .I'm absolutely blown away , haven't heard from this fella in 20 years! then all of a sudden found him right on my screen .......... 

anyone else had any similar experiences ?

anyone had bad experiences with face book ?

am i a bit behind the times in just starting to use this tool now ?

should i close my laptop now and get a life ?


----------



## GumbyLearner (20 July 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> please excuse me if this sort of thread already been done .
> 
> i have just been shown how to use face book so its all new to me ..man! what a small world it is ....getting smaller by the minute ........ i just found a dude that i grew up with in another country and contacted him and seems he now lives in oz! Perth to be precise ,,,,, the dudes driving up tomorrow to Geraldton for a beer or 12 .I'm absolutely blown away , haven't heard from this fella in 20 years! then all of a sudden found him right on my screen ..........
> 
> ...




I like you just as you are Nun.

Not a member of this site though. 

I pay cash! 

Correct that...

I pay cash money!


----------



## Trembling Hand (21 July 2009)

Yep

got stalked by an old girlfriend. 

 it is still going on after 1 year of ignoring her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GumbyLearner (21 July 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> Yep
> 
> got stalked by an old girlfriend.
> 
> it is still going on after 1 year of ignoring her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Well there is nothing like unrequited love. Even when it is expected.


----------



## nunthewiser (21 July 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> Yep
> 
> got stalked by an old girlfriend.
> 
> it is still going on after 1 year of ignoring her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






now thats not so great 

i can see how tho... ive just scanned my email accounts with the facebook thingo and it brings up all these people that i never even knew there actual names before , quite scary actually , glad i used a dodgy mail account to join up with and not my normal "trader "/ business email accounts


----------



## SM Junkie (21 July 2009)

Facebook is a great way to keep in contact with people.  I find some people use it as a day to day way of keeping people up to date on what they are doing.  Others like myself usually us it as an alternative to emailing video and photos to family members.

Try searching for groups - old schools, workplaces, sporting groups, etc. You will be suprised.

Just make sure you protect your details so you have control over who can see your information.

You can delete people if they harrass you and it will stop all communication.

Overall it's pretty good and you should enjoy searching it.


----------



## Tisme (23 September 2015)

Anothergroup I can enjoy on farcebook:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/28819960090/


e.g. "Mr Turnbull was a bit like a big red bunger on cracker night.  You light him up, there's a bit of a fizz but then nothing, nothing."


----------



## greggles (19 January 2018)

This article is a couple of years old now, but is perhaps even more relevant now.

*Iran's blogfather: Facebook, Instagram and Twitter are killing the web
*
https://www.theguardian.com/technol...ook-instagram-and-twitter-are-killing-the-web

Social media (and Facebook in particular) has usurped almost all aspects of the web and reduced everything to a like count. All the content is here one day and gone the next. There is no sense of importance or permanence, just likes and one sentence throwaway comments. 

Social media has reduced the internet to a non-stop conveyor belt of mind numbing, disposable banalities.


----------



## Sir Burr (20 January 2018)

greggles said:


> a couple of years old now, but is perhaps even more relevant now.




You just reminded me of an English TV series "Black Mirror" and an episode called NOSEDIVE. Do you think this will become reality in time to come?

_"The episode is set in a world where people can rate each other from one to five stars for every interaction they have, and which can impact their socioeconomic status".
_
Not great quality but can watch it here:


By the way, I use Facebook but locked down and block the rubbish. Heaps of options and can even block those annoying baby/selfie photos haha.

An app called *F.B. Purity *for all the usual internet browsers.


----------



## Tisme (7 June 2018)

Intra-racial rant.

Click on link to see actual post.


----------



## Tisme (20 September 2018)

Farcebook has almost completely morphed into a "like" factory for feminine mushy everything. The only angry stuff is about the lame Federal Govt. I blame everyone who doesn't think manly like me.


----------



## luutzu (20 September 2018)

Tisme said:


> Farcebook has almost completely morphed into a "like" factory for feminine mushy everything. The only angry stuff is about the lame Federal Govt. I blame everyone who doesn't think manly like me.




You're confusing manliness with anger and outrage. That's just grumpy old man talk.


----------



## PZ99 (20 September 2018)

I don't use it. I set up an account some time ago purely for the purpose of storing pictures to display on forums but as that doesn't work on ASF I haven't bothered with it since.

To me it's an outlet for zombie browsing and key logging and not much else really.


----------



## SirRumpole (20 September 2018)

PZ99 said:


> I don't use it. I set up an account some time ago purely for the purpose of storing pictures to display on forums but as that doesn't work on ASF I haven't bothered with it since.
> 
> To me it's an outlet for zombie browsing and key logging and not much else really.




Since the ABC made FB their only point of contact for us unwashed, I use it occasionally, but under a pseudonym as in this Forum.


----------



## PZ99 (20 September 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> Since the ABC made FB their only point of contact for us unwashed, I use it occasionally, but under a pseudonym as in this Forum.



I did the same. I guess my distaste for it stems from seeing my GF poorly adjusting from that artificial world to the real one intervened by her post-Facebook pre-makeup morning mask


----------



## Tisme (20 September 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> Since the ABC made FB their only point of contact for us unwashed, I use it occasionally, but under a pseudonym as in this Forum.




Twatter available and so far you can amp up your responses compared to sanitised farcebook


----------



## Darc Knight (20 September 2018)

I've been thinking of just getting a Twitter account to stalk. If I get a "twatter" account, will you be my friend there too @Tisme ?


----------



## Tisme (20 September 2018)

Darc Knight said:


> I've been thinking of just getting a Twitter account to stalk. If I get a "twatter" account, will you be my friend there too @Tisme ?




you "follow" on twatter.


----------



## Darc Knight (20 September 2018)

I like the idea of having a voice. Facebook is disgraceful imo. Is Twitter any better for giving individuals a voice?
Trump and Clementine Ford would just ignore or block me


----------



## mullokintyre (9 September 2021)

For those who still have a facebook account, it would pay to read the decision by the High Court in the Dylan Voller case.
It has found that the owner of a facebook account is liable for anything defamatory, libellous, racist, homophobic, anti trans or anything else for which you may be found liable, which is posted as a comment to your account.
This also applies to twitter, Instagram etc, indeed anything that  allows others to post.
The alternative is troll your  social media and delete or block content that may be  assumed to fit the above criteria.
Another reason to ditch social media.
Mick


----------



## wayneL (10 September 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> For those who still have a facebook account, it would pay to read the decision by the High Court in the Dylan Voller case.
> It has found that the owner of a facebook account is liable for anything defamatory, libellous, racist, homophobic, anti trans or anything else for which you may be found liable, which is posted as a comment to your account.
> This also applies to twitter, Instagram etc, indeed anything that  allows others to post.
> The alternative is troll your  social media and delete or block content that may be  assumed to fit the above criteria.
> ...



A couple of more months to build my professional profile here in Perth, and I'm off FaceAche forever (word of mouth is by far more effective Vince established anyway).

I'll keep tw@tter, gettr and gab etc, for observation, face to face communication is it going to become far more critical in the coming months and years... IMO


----------



## mullokintyre (15 December 2021)

In a somewhat surprising admission in court filings, Facebook as admitted that its "fact Checks" are indeed nothing more than opinions.
It is going to make it rather difficult to pretend that it is  acting on "the science", rather than just pushing a particular opinion.


From WUWT


> As we have previously reported, journalist John Stossel is suing Facebook after Facebook’s ‘fact checkers’ labeled climate change information that Stossel posted as “false and misleading”. In the middle of all this is the nefarious website “Climate Feedback” which has a bunch of climate zealots that write up what they claim are “fact checks” for articles, videos, and news stories they disagree with.
> 
> Facebook just blew the “fact check” claim right out of the water in court.
> 
> In its response to Stossel’s defamation claim, Facebook responds on Page 2, Line 8 in the court document (download it below) that Facebook cannot be sued for defamation (which is making a false and harmful assertion) because its ‘fact checks’ are _mere statements of opinion rather than factual assertions_.


----------



## wayneL (15 December 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> In a somewhat surprising admission in court filings, Facebook as admitted that its "fact Checks" are indeed nothing more than opinions.
> It is going to make it rather difficult to pretend that it is  acting on "the science", rather than just pushing a particular opinion.
> 
> 
> ...



*Everybody knew that already, but the left just tried to weaponize that.


----------

